# [solved] [kde-4.1.3] no sound alsa problem

## bacca87

salve,

ho da poco reinstallato gentoo e ho riscontrato un problema dopo l'installazione di kde 4.1.3 dal portage ufficiale: non sento nulla.

Ho compilato alsa nel kernel e provando con aplay file.wav lo sento benissimo, pero' da kde non sento nulla non mi si apre nemmeno kmix.

Nel sound system settings ho selezionato "show advanced devices" pero' mi rileva soltanto Esound (ESD) sempre e cmq in ogni sezione.

```
gentoo snake # lspci |grep Audio

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

dando un speaker-test -c2 sento per ogni canale un fruscio forte e fastidioso

chiedo aiuto a voi

se vi servono altre info chiedete pureLast edited by bacca87 on Fri Jan 02, 2009 6:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche io uso kde 4.1.3 e non ho mai avuto problemi d'audio

uhm...

come è possibile che ti veda esound? da me (nella schermata che intendi tu) kde visualizza le schede audio presenti effettivamente nel mio pc (scheda audio interna + scheda audio esterna)

hai per caso la flag esd (o esound) attiva? cioè... credo che se sei un utente kde non dovrebbe servirti

hai la flag alsa attiva?

non è che il server esd stia attivo in kde? (in teoria non dovrebbe esserlo)

boh, sinceramente non saprei cosa dirti come altro consiglio.

prova a vedere con un dmesg eventuali errori del comando aplay <quelcheè>.wav prima da fuori kde e poi da dentro kde

prova a leggere e riportare gli errori

ps: avevi provato kde 4.1.2? se si, avevi gli stessi problemi?

prima usavi kde 3.5.x o prima usavi gnome?

(giusto per chiedere perchè, a mio avviso, se non hai mai usato kde allora potrebbero esserci solo problemi di settaggio)

----------

## skypjack

partiamo dalla base: phonon lo hai tirato su?  :Wink: 

----------

## bacca87

innanzitutto volevo precisare che io sono un novizio con kde e ho sempre usato gnome.

come "lo tiro su" phonon? 

ho notato che nei processi non c'e nulla che possa sembrare phonon, nemmeno xine (sono installati entrambi)

ps. fate conto che la mia situazione attuale e' come se avessi appena finito di compilare kde devo configurare un po tutto ma la cosa che mi interessa ora e' che vada l'audio. kde l'ho installato facendo un emerge kde-meta

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *bacca87 wrote:*   

> innanzitutto volevo precisare che io sono un novizio con kde e ho sempre usato gnome.
> 
> come "lo tiro su" phonon? 
> 
> ho notato che nei processi non c'e nulla che possa sembrare phonon, nemmeno xine (sono installati entrambi)
> ...

 

ciao, ho notato solo ora che avevi risp...

allora... 

togli esd dalle flag (probabilmente non serve, ma non si sa mai... meglio togliere ciò che è inutile  :Smile:  )

aggiungi alle flag "phonon"

prova a fare un emerge -uDN world

ricarica kde...

in teoria ora dovrebbe andare

ps: io sul pacchetto media-sound/phonon ho la flag gstreamer attivata. può in qualche modo influire? (non credo, ma lo dico per completezza)

----------

## bacca87

ho provato a fare come mi hai detto e non vede piu esound, pero' ora nel "sound - system settings" non mi vede nessun device. (aplay file.waw si sente e alsamixer mi fa regolare i volumi)

make.conf

```
gentoo snake # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#Aggiunte

USE="-gnome -gtk -esd arts X kde phonon qt4 alsa opengl xcomposite"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

----------

## kappa1981

Ciao,

no so se puo' esserti d'aiuto, io con kde 3.59 avevo gli stessi problemi (funzionava a play ma nn kde) e ho scoperto che era un prob di permessi (lanciavo aplay come root), e ho risolto aggiungendo al mio utente il gruppo audio...

----------

## bacca87

 *kappa1981 wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> no so se puo' esserti d'aiuto, io con kde 3.59 avevo gli stessi problemi (funzionava a play ma nn kde) e ho scoperto che era un prob di permessi (lanciavo aplay come root), e ho risolto aggiungendo al mio utente il gruppo audio...

 

era proprio quello cavolo!!! grazie mille ho risolto XD

----------

